# Is grossly normal acceptable?



## ksiegler (Jul 20, 2011)

Using 1997 guidelines, is "grossly normal" acceptable for all elements for all bullets for that particular area/system?


----------



## btadlock1 (Jul 20, 2011)

ksiegler said:


> Using 1997 guidelines, is "grossly normal" acceptable for all elements for all bullets for that particular area/system?



If they refer to specific anatomy listed in a bullet, then I'd said yes, but if it's a blanket statement, I wouldn't count it. I run into 'Normocephalic' and 'Within normal limits' frequently. 'Normocephalic' is too vague for me to assign a bullet, but I'll count the latter if it's in reference to something direct. You only need to show that they examined the criteria of the bullet to count it; not that they found a specific problem with it.  I don't think it's necessary to document the bullets word-for-word, to accomplish that.

Hope that helps!


----------

